
Show HN: Mobile Version – Tracking Covid-19 Cases and Testing by State - gboesel
http://virustracking.net/track-covid-19-by-state.html
======
gboesel
I quickly hacked a website together last weekend based on the COVID Tracking
Project[1] data because I wanted to see how much COVID testing was being done
at the state level.

I spent this weekend creating a mobile version of the site which came out
pretty well I think. But if you want to see a LOT of data at once, the desktop
version is still the way to go.

[1] [https://covidtracking.com/](https://covidtracking.com/)

